# What makes a better Storm Report Site?



## storm-finder (Feb 27, 2010)

We at www.storm-finder.com wish to thank you for all the traffic that has come our way from this forum and want your opinion on what you look for in a reporting site to help us improve ourselves to help you better. 

Thanks in Advance for taking this poll.

Lateef


----------

